

Ask HN: Is there a way to save the comment thread from an HN post? - akulbe

There are some posts where the resulting conversation in the comments are at least as good (if not better!) than the post content.<p>I&#x27;d like to save those off. What&#x27;s the best way to do that, short of a copy&#x2F;paste?
======
wglb
On your profile page, do you see a link "saved comments"? Those are links that
you upvoted. So if you upvote the head of a chain of interesting comments, you
should find those links under "saved comments".

